# 1br in playa del carmen



## pacotou (Mar 10, 2016)

Need some info on how much a 1furnishec 1 br house or apt would be in the Ibiza area of Playa del Carmen.Thanks so much!!


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

pacotou said:


> Need some info on how much a 1furnishec 1 br house or apt would be in the Ibiza area of Playa del Carmen.Thanks so much!!


Here's one way to find an overpriced rental

http://bit.ly/1WcItQH

and another.

Apartment Real Ibiza Rocar, Playa del Carmen, Mexico - Booking.com

Grab a short term rental, hotel/motel room, whatever and get thee to PDC where you can get on the ground and get fantastic prices.


----------

